# Moving to Japan: cost of life?



## Singapora

Hello,

My husband has a proposal to work in Japan, and I try to figure if the salary is enough.

We are a couple, French. My husband will work in Tokyo, near the main train station. The salary will be at least 600 000 yens/months before tax. Health insurance will be provided, + bonus. I won't work, maybe some French lessons later.

I would like to know if it is enough to live in Japan. We would like to rent a 2 bedrooms (3 rooms) appartment in Yokohama, come back to France at least once a year, do some small trips in Japan, and save a little.

It's our second expatriation (first was Singapore). We don't wan't to be struggle by lack of money.

Do you think it's enough?

regards,

Singa


----------



## shila

How fun for you!
Tokyo interesting and unique.
I'm sure you can find a job teaching French.
There is a magazine called tokyo classifieds possible job offers, apartments and more.
Good luck to you!


----------



## larabell

shila said:


> There is a magazine called tokyo classifieds possible job offers, apartments and more.


The magazine formerly known as Tokyo Classifieds is now called Metropolis but a web search for the old name will still get you to the right place.


----------



## shila

Well .... Some years have passed since I left Tokyo ....
Miss it!


----------



## TheDomingoGroup

Dear Singapora,

I'm sure you understand the cost of living in Tokyo is high, usually among the top 3 highest in the world as far as cities go. But if you are coming from Singapore you are used to some high costs.

How far you money goes greatly depends upon what your husband can negotiate in terms of what his company will cover. Salary in Japan can be divided into a number of "teate" which are like special stipends depending on person and circumstance. It's very good if you can get the company to pay a portion or all of the rent expense. This is likely by far to be your biggest expense. Commuting allowance is also something to request, and is commonly given to employees up to the statutory maximum of around 20,000 / month or so.

Lastly, be aware that currency translation can take you from making a lot of money in your home currency or making very little. The yen/euro move significantly over time. Just keep in mind that the exchange rate today may be very different from what you will experience 12 months from now, and build that variability into your financial planning.

Good luck. Enjoy Tokyo, one of the most vibrant, enjoyable and refined cities in the world!

Best regards,
James


----------



## pauro08

Singapora said:


> Hello,
> 
> My husband has a proposal to work in Japan, and I try to figure if the salary is enough.
> 
> We are a couple, French. My husband will work in Tokyo, near the main train station. The salary will be at least 600 000 yens/months before tax. Health insurance will be provided, + bonus. I won't work, maybe some French lessons later.
> 
> I would like to know if it is enough to live in Japan. We would like to rent a 2 bedrooms (3 rooms) appartment in Yokohama, come back to France at least once a year, do some small trips in Japan, and save a little.
> 
> It's our second expatriation (first was Singapore). We don't wan't to be struggle by lack of money.
> 
> Do you think it's enough?
> 
> regards,
> 
> Singa


If you plan to save money, then that would be enough only if you can resist temptation.. There are lots of good stuffs in Tokyo that will make you spend money.. xD Well, if you plan to enjoy.. I guess 600,000 yen per month is enough..


----------



## rob_thomson

600,000yen a month is an extremely good salary, and will be more than enough to live and save and enjoy life in Tokyo. My wife and I get on perfectly well in Sapporo for much, much less (although admittedly Sapporo is cheaper to live in than Tokyo).


----------

